
3-D printed guns being available to download 'doesn't seem to make much sense' - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_0cdfc29c41ddcdd991a8b7312ac1f3ca
======
JoeAltmaier
They surely don't seem to make any sense, but not much harm either. Can it be
a worse societal harm to allow blueprints to be published, than to not
regulate real, existing firearms? This is political silliness.

